# Ultimo Accesso al Forum 04/12/2005 :P

## Giepi

Salve Gente!

Scusate il titolo assurdo, ma non ho resistito, non credendo neanche di avere ancora l'account registrato... e restando spiazzato dinanzi il messaggio di Ultimo Accesso   :Very Happy: 

Dopo tanto tempo (e due pc) stavo carezzando il tempo di tornare, almeno con una partizioncina, su Linux (e Gentoo), che è stata anche causa del decesso del mio primo pc (una ventola che non sapevo essersi rotta... in pieno agosto, in Sicilia, con un PIII 800 che ha fatto una compilazione massiva di tutti gli aggiornamenti... dopo due giorni di fila di lavoro ha cominciato a spadellare seriamente)...

Sarò sincero, la colpa è del fatto che, nonostante Vista mi giri decentemente... credo che il mio computer nuovissimo possa VOLARE, considerando l'hw che monta... e il fatto che ci stia 6-7 minuti ad essere operativo dall'accensione mi sembra un offesa... e poi c'è la batteria che più di un ora non mi dura (6 celle...).

So che può sembrare stupido, ma girando vari siti non ho capito bene cos'è successo di succoso negli ultimi 3 anni... Gnome mi sembra sempre lo stesso wm * si lo so che non è solo un wm e che metacity è il wm... * spartanto al punto di sembrarmi oggettivamente brutto * ma non ho mai potuto soffrire kde * Insomma... un paio di righe qualcheduno mi racconta di cosa è successo di bello grosso? Novità?   :Very Happy: 

Solo che per contro Linux ha sempre avuto problemini con certi tipi di hw... ho un portatile Acer abbastanza sconosciuto... un Travelmate 5720G, il che si traduce grosso modo così:

Core2 Duo T7700 (2.4Ghz, 4mbCache)

Ati (che su linux ai tempi era una rogna) hd2600 512mb dedicati

WebCam Integrata Acer

Bluetooth

2gb di ram

Wifi a/b/g/Draft-N

Qualche tasto aggiuntivo più combo per schermo e audio...

Possibilità di cambiare al volo la potenza del Sistema (Risparmio Energia, Bilanciato, Prestazioni Elevate, sia in carica che in batteria)

Mi sembrano queste le cose su cui si potrebbe sbattere... Non so come siano i supporti * non ho trovato recensioni per esattamente il mio portatile... * e ho provato di recente a mettere sul portatile di un mio amico l'ultima Ubuntu, solo che si è piantata ripetutamente senza ulteriori spiegazioni... poco gentile da parte sua.

So che sto chiedendo molta roba... inoltre avrei una piccola domanda... hai tempi avevo installato tutto con una miniimmagine poi connessa ad internet col modem ethernet per prendere solo roba fresca e installarla al volo... ehm... sarebbe possibile fare una cosa di questo genere via WiFi con Fastweb (quindi dovendo inserire la chiave di accesso etc)? o è fantascienza pura?

Mi rendo conto che della vecchia community non ci sarà più nessuno  :Smile:  (tipo, chessò, Fedeliallalinea...) ma spero che Frozen Bubble esista ancora!

Grazie in anticipo (anche nel caso venga bloccato e cancellato perché con domande non corrette) a quanti mi aggiorneranno un po' sul vecchio Tux!

----------

## riverdragon

Orpo quanta roba!

Sui giudizi nei confronti degli ambienti desktop, io sono utente Gnome, quindi tutto il resto è superfluo   :Laughing: 

Per il riconoscimento del sistema, datti delle priorità: se dopo l'installazione non funziona la webcam integrata o il bluetooth non è un dramma, e anche se ad oggi non esistesse un sistema per farli funzionare con un po' di pazienza arriva tutto. Procurati una live recente possibilmente con il kernel 2.6.24 (di qualsiasi distro, knoppix 5.3 va bene), e comincia a vedere se riconosce la scheda madre, il disco, la scheda video, e le altre cose senza le quali non riusciresti a fare un'installazione tranquilla.

Detto ciò, il giorno previsto per il rilascio della nuova live di gentoo è già passato e quindi non si sa quando potrebbe uscire di preciso; valuta se preferisci aspettare o fare aggiornamenti grossi partendo dalla 2007.0 (o anche dalle precedenti).

----------

## Giepi

Quanta roba sì  :Smile: 

Più che altro la cosa dei siti linuxiani è che riportano tutte le minuzie di aggiornamento... a me piacerebbe sentire tipo "eeeh! in due anni ne è successa di roba: è spuntata questa killapp, e poi questo è successo e ora i driver per questo sono una bomba"  :Smile:  Un po' difficile forse sintetizzare così...

riguardo la release... io proprio non voglio dei pacchetti su cd da installare... io voglio completamente installarla via portage la mia distro! ho fatto così la prima volta, si può ancora? .-)

----------

## magowiz

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> riguardo la release... io proprio non voglio dei pacchetti su cd da installare... io voglio completamente installarla via portage la mia distro! ho fatto così la 
> 
> prima volta, si può ancora? .-)

 

certo che si può, puoi partire da una minimal 2007.0 e fare tutto da lì ma in alternativa, visto che il tuo computer è piuttosto recente, ti consiglio di usare (come ti ha già suggerito riverdragon) una live della knoppix o di systemrescuecd (basato su gentoo) che hanno un kernel più aggiornato (2.6.24 contro il 2.6.23 della più recente live gentoo), per fare ciò c'è l'apposita sezione della guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3 . 

Naturalmente se parti per installare e fai emerge -e world utilizzerai tutte le ultime versioni stabili dei pacchetti dal portage, naturalmente prima fai un bell'emerge --sync. 

Per quanto riguarda gnome puoi dare un'occhiata a http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.20/ che è l'ultima versione stabile di gnome in gentoo (non dovrebbe comunque volerci molto perchè sia stabilizzata la 2.22), e già che ci sei anche le precedenti release note (visto che sono poco più di un paio d'anni che manchi da questi lidi)

Per il resto, bentornato tra noi   :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Cambiamenti principali degli ultimi due anni (piccola parte, non posso certo ricordarmeli tutti, chi sa integri):

Xorg è passato alla versione 7, e da mega-pacchettone è passato ad una struttura modulare più semplice da mantenere e aggiornare, a maggio esce la 7.4;

Gcc è arrivato alla versione 4, da pochissimo è uscita la 4.3;

KDE è alla versione 4.0 ma per vederlo sul serio bisognerà aspettare la 4.1;

Coldplug è stato interamente sostituito da udev, così come hotplug;

E' stato riscritto lo stack 80211 per far finalmente funzionare come si deve i moduli wireless dei nostri portatili;

E' stata integrata nel kernel tutta l'architettura pensata per migliorare il risparmio energetico;

...

Compilare gentoo dallo stage 1 è ancora possibile, ma non è più supportato (e non troverai nessuno che te lo consiglia, secondo me).

----------

## Giepi

proverò qualche distro live da cui far chroot  :Smile:  *comincio pure a ricordare i termini .-P* sono però preoccupato riguardo all'installazione tramite sto modulo wifi con fastweb... dovrei o no esserlo? Dell'hw elencato che vedete a rischio? Non so in media se ora linux parta quasi subito su tutto, o se ha ancora grossi problemi con l'hw performante e "videoludico" degli ultimi anni... Ricordo che la mia TNT2 era ottimamente supportata da Nvidia... e Ati faceva cagar completamente in fatto di driver linux... Ora che c'è di mezzo l'amd, che era assai rispettata ai tempi, specie per i loro core a 64bit, la situazione è cambiata?

E noto pure che la cortesia in questo forum sembra essere solo migliorata   :Smile:  Anche ai tempi una mano c'era sempre qualcuno pronto a darla... Anche se i veri fighi della zona, erano quelli che erano del club "stage1"   :Razz:  Io ero uno delle mezze cartucce dello stage 3, difatti non ho mai visto Star Trek e non so citare correttamente Star Wars, se non nella sua versione rinnegata, Space Balls .-P

Su Gnome continuano a piazzar software nuovo vedo... Non capirò mai perché ostinarsi con roba che non sia Firefox, quando Firefox è Gtk .-P

Ricordo che hai tempi si vociferava di un nuovo wm, alternativo a metacity, capace di fare robe assurde 3d... Aveva un qualche nome che non so perché mi ricordava qualcosa di egiziano... però non chiedetemi di più   :Very Happy:  Chissà se Cedega * che ho lasciato alla versione 4 * ora è decente... Ai tempi era alquanto rognosa... E c'era il progetto Mono che portava avanti il sogno di software che avrebbe dovuto girare seemlessy su qualsiasi piattaforma, whatever the language e pergiunta ricordo che in qualche maniera doveva avere un qualche look 'n feel vicino a quello delle gtk * si capisce che non sono un supporter kde?  :Smile:  *

Ok, dai mi fermo che sennò divento un fiume di ricordi inutili e domande stupide... Chiedo solo un' ultima cosa che non capisco: ho letto che ora il kernel di linux si può avviare in modalità di risparmio energetico... A me però interesserebbe, come qua su Vista, potere fare il cambio del profilo energetico "al volo". Qui è ancora fantascienza?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

consiglio: usa sabyon come live, scaricati lo stage 3 aggiornato da funtoo e non dovresti avere alcun problema.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Ora che c'è di mezzo l'amd, che era assai rispettata ai tempi, specie per i loro core a 64bit, la situazione è cambiata?

 Non so di preciso perché io ho una nvidia  :Cool:   ma, se non l'hai letto da qualche parte, AMD sta rilasciando man mano le specifiche delle proprie schede video senza alcuna NDA, quindi entro qualche mese i driver open della ati saranno in grado di sfruttare appieno le nuove GPU.

 *Quote:*   

> Ricordo che hai tempi si vociferava di un nuovo wm, alternativo a metacity, capace di fare robe assurde 3d... Aveva un qualche nome che non so perché mi ricordava qualcosa di egiziano... però non chiedetemi di più  

 Compiz, compiz! Mi ero dimenticato di elencarlo prima! Breve storia: nasce compiz ma fa "solo" l'essenziale; nasce un fork (beryl) che tramite hack vari riesce a funzionare dove compiz non va, che ha più effetti tamarri, ecc, ma non è un vero fork, è solo una distribuzione di compiz rinominato con più plugin; i due progetti si riuniscono, ora c'è compiz che è il cuore del wm e compiz-fusion che si occupa di tutti i plugin. Fine della storia. Aspettiamo che in portage faccia il suo ingresso la versione 0.7.2.

 *Quote:*   

> E c'era il progetto Mono che portava avanti il sogno di software che avrebbe dovuto girare seemlessy su qualsiasi piattaforma, whatever the language e pergiunta ricordo che in qualche maniera doveva avere un qualche look 'n feel vicino a quello delle gtk * si capisce che non sono un supporter kde?  *

 Non sono esperto di mono e troppo spesso parlarne finisce in politica (Mono è una reimplementazione delle API di .NET di Microsoft, sponsorizzata da Novell... ecc  :Smile:  ) quindi passo.

 *Quote:*   

> Chiedo solo un' ultima cosa che non capisco: ho letto che ora il kernel di linux si può avviare in modalità di risparmio energetico... A me però interesserebbe, come qua su Vista, potere fare il cambio del profilo energetico "al volo". Qui è ancora fantascienza?  

 Il risparmio energetico non è solo a livello di kernel, il kernel fa una parte e il resto del sistema un'altra. Per studiare bene cosa fare guarda su http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml e se serve chiedi qui sul forum. EDIT: sì, il cambio energetico si fa anche al volo  :Wink: 

----------

## spillo

mi introduco con due righe...

per quanto riguarda le ati c'è ancora un po' da smadonnare ma la strada intrapresa è quella giusta, comunque si compiono ogni giorno passi enormi e già si stanno scrivendo driver open, insomma, ci vorrà del tempo ma ad ogni modo già ad oggi si può pregustare l'ascesa delle ati (io ad esempio ho una vecchia radeon 9100 e riesco a sfruttarla benone)... comunque se non sbaglio la tua scheda video dovrebbe andar bene  :Smile: 

per quanto riguarda mono bè, sembrerebbe addirittura che un giorno possa entrar a far parte delle dipendenze di gnome  :Smile:  altro motivo per cui, come detto giustamente da riverdragon, si finisce sempre in politica...

----------

## randomaze

Ciao e bentornato.

Non ho visto molto "supporto" ma più che altro una discussione: sposto nel forum apposito (Giepi, nel frattempo siamo cresciuti e abbiamo acquisito alcuni subforum per gestire meglio i thread  :Wink:  )

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Giepi

Uh che bello  :Smile:  I driver Ati open! Googlando ho visto che non si sapeva se avessero già lasciato pure le specifiche 3d... ma sembra una cosa veramente Geniale!

Con questo core duo però non so che tipo di iso scaricare oO si tratta di 64 bit se non sbaglio... ma non vorrei sbagliare...

Esiste una lista di compatibilità affidabile ed aggiornata da qualche parte? vorrei controllare i vari componenti prima di fare il salto... e ora che ho visto un video di Beryl, credo che l'unica cosa che vorrei in più sarebbe qualche bell'effettone di trasparenza *ho 512mb di sk video!*

Ma spiegatemi una cosa... Se io volessi programmare qualcosa di visuale al volo, imparando da 0, e volessi pure fare qualcosa da far girare pure su win... dovrei usare mono secondo voi?

Per giocare, ovviamente dovrei lasciare Vista... Dite che comunque un buon replacement sia Cedega o proprio consigliate di buttarmi su vmware? non è proprio il massimo per il 3d...

La mia unica preoccupazione forte è la possibilità di importare i log di windows live messenger su gaim :-/

P.S. @Randomaze: Mi ricordo di te!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Ma spiegatemi una cosa... Se io volessi programmare qualcosa di visuale al volo, imparando da 0, e volessi pure fare qualcosa da far girare pure su win... dovrei usare mono secondo voi?

 

Oppure le Qt4, o wxPython....

 *Quote:*   

> Per giocare, ovviamente dovrei lasciare Vista... Dite che comunque un buon replacement sia Cedega o proprio consigliate di buttarmi su vmware? non è proprio il massimo per il 3d...

 

controlla la compatibilty list sul sito di Cedega per vedere cosa si dice dei giochi che ti interessano....

 *Quote:*   

> La mia unica preoccupazione forte è la possibilità di importare i log di windows live messenger su gaim :-/

 

Prova ad installare gaim per windows (su windows), c'é anche l'opzione per importare i log di altri messanger (ma non la ho mai provata)

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. @Randomaze: Mi ricordo di te!  

 

Ero così antipatico? (per gli altri: so che state pensando che sono ancora antipatico :p)

Comuqnue come utenti di vecchia data siamo un po'... e anche fedeliallalinea qualche volta ci passa a trovare  :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

Uh, le care vecchie wxPython! mi ci dovrei rimettere su  :Smile: 

Questa funzione di Gaim sembra perfetta... dovrò provarla... anche perché potrei cercare così anche nel vecchio hd le vecchie discussioni fatte con gaim! Sì, lo so che sembro malato   :Razz:  Difatti il programma che volevo realizzare era qualcosa del genere ma con gli sms   :Very Happy: 

Ho appena visto in giro che per i core 2 duo *che suona ridicolo in italiano* c'è da usare roba per amd64 O_O verrei riconosciuto come un dual core classico? mi sono sempre chiesto se non avrei mai avuto rallentamenti con la compilazione effettuata su un core e l'utilizzo del pc sull'altro!

Ancora non riesco a trovare una hardware compatibility list bella però... visto che il mio portatile non è molto diffuso dovrei cercare pezzo per pezzo...

Ma riguardo il File Sharing... I driver Ntfs sono ancora "non li userei massivamente" oppure sono diventati "beh in teoria non hai nessuna garanzia, in pratica lo usano tutti tranquillamente" come i Fat32? Io vorrei condividere la mia partizione di Adunanza tra win e linux, e non mi esalta l'idea di usare Fat32...

Da quanto vedo la ati dovrebbe continuare a lavorare sui suoi driver lasciando campo libero poi... Mmmh... di norma chi vuole un po' di performance e il meno numero possibile di problemi si butta su quelli open o quelli prioritari?   :Confused: 

E il multimedia via internet a che stadio è giunto? ai tempi era un po' una rottura di scatole ogni volta, specie con quelli che usavano roba wmp... Ricordo che fece discutere la scelta di includere possibilità di Drm nel kernel o qualcosa del genere... solo che ricordo la questione confusamente... Torvalds si da da  fare ancora come l'infaticabile Stallman immagino   :Smile:  anche se oramai ci sono gli interessi dei grossi dietro... ho sentito del fatto che l'eepc ha scelto Linux prima che windows per le piattaforme, e questo mi sembra una grande cosa!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Ma spiegatemi una cosa... Se io volessi programmare qualcosa di visuale al volo, imparando da 0, e volessi pure fare qualcosa da far girare pure su win... dovrei usare mono secondo voi?

 Non necessariamente: se usi java o librerie grafiche con porting su win sei a posto: wx o qt. Se java nn ti gusta puoi vedere qtpython per esempio, un ottimo linguaggio interpretato e delle potentissime librerie  :Wink: 

----------

## Giepi

alla fine penso che mi butterò su wxPython: odio i pugni nell'occhio, e le qt su gnome non le digerirei proprio! ai tempi k3b era costringermi ogni volta! E credo che questo lascerebbe definitivamente fuori tcl/tk .-P

Ma voi che ne pensate della maturità del driver ntfs? lo usereste per una operazione massiva come emule adunanza?

----------

## djinnZ

Dicono che funziona bene (ntfs3g) e visto che amule non è che abbia chissà quale carico in scrittura ci si potrebbe fidare ma io non mi fido (ne me ne curo visto che il mulo lo uso solo su linux).

Perché non guardi a hfs+ ?

Il driver per windozz è a pagamento ma su linux è ben supportato e puoi gestire i permessi base linux persino. (non lo ho ancora provato ma mi intriga molto anche perché non sono riportati guai a differenza di nt)

----------

